# raw feeding puppies



## Debbie Dibble (Jan 12, 2010)

was wanting to start 11 week old puppies on raw, Is there a link to guide me into it?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

One of the best places to go is Leerburg, and then click on Feeding Dogs, there is a ton of info. I would suggest starting with the article Cindy wrote. 

There is also a menu for puppie as well.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

http://leerburg.com/feedingarawdiet.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3wLTlqnMMg


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Debbie, have you fed raw before?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> One of the best places to go is Leerburg, and then click on Feeding Dogs, there is a ton of info. I would suggest starting with the article Cindy wrote.
> 
> There is also a menu for puppie as well.


I agree with this 100%, and I think the LB diet guides are about the best I've seen on the web. I would also ask a ton of questions, and follow the LB diet very carefully. (Puppies aren't the place to do any experimenting or deviating, IMO. Adult dogs have quite a bit of wiggle room in the diet. Growing puppies, not so much.) (I always give this warning about puppies and first-time raw feeders, BTW -- nothing to do with the O.P.  )


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

here is a site

http://www.esmondrott.com/BARF_diet.htm


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a thing on Facebook called "Raw Feeders" that you could join. I am at work, so I dont have the link, but I found it very helpful when I started on raw.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

We feed ground deer meat to pups as early as 5 weeks old then progress to cubed deer meat with kibble free choice in their kennel, they just nibble the kibble between wolfing down the deer meat, the pups grow super nice and really like the meaty deer bones and rib cages to keep them occupied. 

Do any other breeders out there see their bitches regurgitate their food to their pups. Our female dutches are notorious for getting a belly full of deer meat then walking over to the whelping box and throwing it up for the puppies, who devour it.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

The bitch that my male is from....was fed raw & she would regurgitate for the pups all the time. They were weaned onto raw right from the begining. In fact all the dogs that I have had in the last 7 years have all been weaned onto raw. I would suspect that the other dams may have been regurgitating for their pups as well.

It would be advisable, if you are not sure that you can provide a perfect diet for the pups....you might consider a premade raw that you purchase for the first 6-8 months. Something like BRAVO, as it is correctly balanced. As Connie said, very little wiggle room when it comes to balancing a pups diet for optimum growth. I do this & give other RMBs as recreational bones.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

I fed my litter raw and my bitch did not regurgitate for them ....but she would hold the ends of turkey necks to help the little buggers chew on them 

rawdogranch has a pretty darn good pictorial about raw feeding. There are plenty of links on the internet about it ...the premade diets are prohobatively expensive here and with a bit of research I think most people can do just as well .


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I like to feed my puppies food that comes in a very attractive looking box or bag, that's important to me.

The color of the box or bag must be earthy and recyclable of course...I'm feeding a product to my current litter that's called "eat my bag" because the bag is made from the same high quality ingredients the food is made from...hence the name.

My goal is to feed a product that will turn into either oxygen or a cure for baldness after digestion.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> My goal is to feed a product that will turn into either oxygen or a cure for baldness after digestion.


I just had a mental image of you rubbing dog shit on your head=D>


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I just had a mental image of you rubbing dog shit on your head=D>


Rubbing can cause a cul de sac effect...always dab, there is no wax on wax off.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

heres the link
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=261761471359


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> My goal is to feed a product that will turn into either oxygen or a cure for baldness after digestion.





Jennifer Coulter said:


> I just had a mental image of you rubbing dog shit on your head=D>


OMG!!! Too Funny!!!:-D:-D

Debbie, 

I think the best thing I can also tell you is to spend time researching and gathering everything you will need before even beginning to feed raw. 

I jumped right in with my first dog and researched as I went....it sucked. I kept learning and having to adjust. 
I went back to kibble, researched and got situated and it went SO much better. 

It is simple, BUT, there is quite a bit to it at first. 

Feeding a pre-made raw is a good idea for puppies especially, IMO. I am still a bit nervous to feed really young pups raw. So, I do a mix of pre-made raw and raw.....

Right now everyone is on a kibble breakfast and raw dinner.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Right now everyone is on a kibble breakfast and raw dinner.


This is what I did in the past for the first year of life and if I ever get another pup this is what I will do again. Beyond a year I feed 100% RAW.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I like to feed my puppies food that comes in a very attractive looking box or bag, that's important to me.
> 
> The color of the box or bag must be earthy and recyclable of course...I'm feeding a product to my current litter that's called "eat my bag" because the bag is made from the same high quality ingredients the food is made from...hence the name.
> 
> My goal is to feed a product that will turn into either oxygen or a cure for baldness after digestion.


Gerry, I really like the ethic here.

Where can I source this "eat my bag" ?


----------

